# Crazy Night Riding



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

We went for a night trail ride in the spare pasture/arena last night, it is about 10acres. It used to be a a pasture and two arena's but the fence broke down so we just tore it all down and made it a big pasture. Well anyway. It was a very dark night and we're messing around, trotting around having fun. Well, we were both bareback because it was slightly chilly and wanted our buns warm. I was riding my 5 year old gelding (I had boots on him I promise) and my mom on her 19 year old mare. There is this HUGE hill, its a gentle slope but a BIG slope, that takes a good few minutes or more to go up at the walk/trot. Well, my gelding was very excited to be out and wanted to run up the hill. Ive only had him for about ten days and haven't cantered him yet because I was perfecting his walk and trot. I wasn't planning to canter until today but I did it last night instead!

So in the pitch black my horse canters up the hill but then I feel him drop down and break into the gallop, you speed demons know that feeling, and the next thing I know we are galloping I look back and my mom is galloping behind me. I Had surrendered all control to him, I could not see a thing, I wouldn't have known if there was a tree in front of of me. The only thing I could see where my hands buried in black mane. We reach the top of the hill and the horses keep going and neither of us made the slightest movement to stop them. It was very very scary and fun at the same time. I ended up just giving him his head and letting him steer because I couldn't see very well because not only were we going fast but it was dark! I saw the night lamp we have on the corner posts, those little solar ones I knew I had to slow him own to a trot otherwise we will run into a fence or do a nice sliding stop, neither of which I was interested in, so as I went so did Dixie but it was just amazing! 

Has anyone else done something crazy or wanted to do something crazy with their trail horses like that?


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Haha wow, that must've been awesome yet a thrill, LOL! :lol: 
I wasn't bareback, but a few weeks ago I was on a trail & it was getting dark but we were cantering & everything through the woods. Haha, I had sunglasses on so it made everything darker!! :lol: Yah, bad choice. So I couldn't see thattttt well, but I let Lexi lead the way, we even galloped! Haha, I took them off on the way back because we were going @ a walk.  The horses needed to cool down. But yeah, never wear sunglasses @ night lol.


----------



## Bitless (Jan 11, 2008)

I have never had the chance to ride at night. Riding out was far to dangerous, as you had to go over roads to get any were, like the beach...but then riding at the beach in that dark is very dangerous .....as you can have the sinking mud.....hidden sticks and logs.....and all that jazz. Riding in the paddock wasnt much of an option as it was pretty limited space, so you wouldnt be able to do much. 



But any way.... sound like quite the ride you had  something to remember forever im sure.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

That sounds extra special since you were with your mom. 
Mothers day is coming up don't forget :wink:


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

I'm sure you and your mom will remember that night for many years to come. As excited as your post sounded you need to make a special someting and give it to your mom. Maybe a collage of some sort. Just get creative and show your mom how much you enjoyed being "wild and free" with her that nite. Sounds awesome!


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

That sounds awesome... I wish I could gallop my girl bareback, but she likes to buck (she bucks when she's in a good mood or is having fun)... 

I like to ride at night, but I don't get to much unless I'm in our 50 acre pasture... 

I love camping out in the summer in the pasture and catching the horses at midnight and going to 'midnight runs' across the pasture under the stars... and chasing the cows! XD!


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

oh man im so jealous!! how fun


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

fun, hehe, i've done dumb things.... taking a super hyper super touchy horse out in a very windy thunderstorm.... on a trail ride..... alone........ by a hedge row that convienetly had a tree that convienently fell right as i was riding by it

i have a question.... if that's your 5 y/o gelding, is Solomon still your horse, sorry, i'm not in touch.. please elaborate (hehe, big word)


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

Yes I've got both of them. A five year quarter horse old named Lucky, and Solomon my eight year old Morgan. I didn't even think of taking him out that night as he is way too spooky and ten times as worse at night.

I am in the process of selling Solomon (sort of) because he _is _too unpredictable for me. I'm not quite as experienced as I need to be for him and I didn't really realize it until I saw some videos of us riding and how much he walked all over me while riding, so to speak. It stinks because he's was my first horse ya know?


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

yeah i feel bad for you.... but at least you have a horse..... hopefully you and your new boy will be the best of friends


----------



## ColleenT (Apr 5, 2007)

i would not ride at night b/c my luck, my horse would trip on a stick and we'd both fall. it just makes me too nervous.


----------



## love-a-hero (Apr 3, 2008)

ColleenT said:


> i would not ride at night b/c my luck, my horse would trip on a stick and we'd both fall. it just makes me too nervous.


hahaha oh wait was that a joke?? Horses can see in the dark. Take thrills :wink:


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Yeah...they can see in the dark.  
But I understand if you may feel kinda nervous riding like that, it can be scary sometimes!


----------



## ColleenT (Apr 5, 2007)

they don't see that well in the dark.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I knowww but riding in the dark is still fun lol.


----------



## DGW1949 (Oct 24, 2007)

ColleenT said:


> they don't see that well in the dark.




I think that CollenT is right. Or leastways, my two don't. 
They don't see too well with them yellow "bug lights" neither. During the summer, I use yellow lights in the barn at night and I've often noticed that they can't see very well in there. When that's all the light they got, they don't even know who I am untill I talk to them a few minutes and let them both smell me real good.
I doubt that they could see a red light at all.

DGW


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Haha, I never ride in the pitch black...except if I go on a trail late & on the way back it's dark.  
I know. LOL.  
But yeah, anybody else have any crazy stories to share? These are interesting.


----------



## ColleenT (Apr 5, 2007)

PoptartShop said:


> I knowww but riding in the dark is still fun lol.


Not for those of us who want to be safe. i'm almost 40 and 2 years ago my horse FELL just walking down a hill. he somersaulted over me, and landed on my leg. i was in a cast with a sprain. i got lucky he did not break my leg. JUST b/c he took one wrong step.

After you go thru something like that, you are a much more cautious rider. i have been riding since i was 10, and i have done things when i was young that i would never do now. i appreciate my life much more now.


----------



## amandaandeggo (May 21, 2008)

Yep  I do things like that once and a while on my draft cross  He is quiet and realy smooth  I love to take moonlight trail rides on him in the summer


----------

